# Radon ZR Team 8.0 18": 27.5" oder 29" für einen 12-jährigen Bub SH=79cm?



## skeeny_radoff (2. März 2019)

Hallo Radon-Fans ,

ich entschuldige mich tausendmal, falls meine Frage besser in irgendeinen allgemeinen Kaufberatungs- oder Ergonomie/Geometrie-Thread passen würde.

Ich überlege gerade, meinem 12-jährigen Sohn (165 cm groß, Schritthöhe 79 cm) ein neues MTB zu gönnen. In die engere Auswahl kommen zwei Modelle von Radon, beide aus dem Vorjahr:

Radon ZR Team 8.0 18" 27.5" und Radon ZR Team 8.0 18" 29" 

Beide Modelle sind hier zu finden: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-zr-team-8.0-713496?varid=713500

Die Rahmenhöhe von 18" scheint bei seiner Schritthöhe zu passen. Ich hätte es aber gern, dass er dieses Fahrrad bei seinem Wachstumstempo wenigstens zwei Jahre behalten kann. Das 29er Modell ist etwas länger und etwas höher durch die größeren Laufräder. Wäre das 29er in dem Fall eine bessere Wahl? Oder wird der Bub nur zwischen zwei riesigen Laufrädern hocken? Könntet Ihr mir ein bisschen mit Euren Meinungen unter die Arme greifen? Danke im Voraus!

Gruß


----------



## Airigh (2. März 2019)

Ich kann zwar nur für mich sprechen und mein Wachstum ist schon abgeschlossen, aber ich komme mit meinen beiden Bikes (ZR Race und Slide 150) klasse mit Größe 18" aus. 
Bin 180 und hab eine SL von ca 87.

Manchmal würde ich zwar gerne einen direkten Vergleich haben, aber die beiden Bikes haben sich nie unangenehm angefühlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

